# Regular bowel movements after antibiotics?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have been on an antibiotic for ten days now for a kidney stone/infection, and I have noticed I have had a normal bowel movement everyday. Could this be a coincidence, or something the digestive tract needed? I thought going every two to three days instead of waiting a week as I had done before starting an antidepressant I was more normal. What could possibly be the link here? Eric, do you have any ideas on this one?


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

i once read of a study in some medical journal where IBS patients were placed on antibiotics for a short time and a lot of their symptoms cleared up. however, the conclusion of the article was not that encouraging -- the symptoms inevitably returned.a long time ago i took heavy doses of crushed garlic (4-5 whole cloves). it caused massive amounts of D then for the next 5 days i was in total remission -- but it returned in full force. baffling


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it is different for different people. I had no symptoms at all until I started taking antibiotics.. and i then got a bad case of D everyday day!! I had to take probiotics and eat live yogurt which helped alot but hasnt cleared it up completely but i only have a attack once a month instead of everyday. Peppermint capsules also helped.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Many antibiotics tend to cause diarrhea.If you add that to someone who is somewhat constipated, and the stool loosening effects are fairly mild you could wind up at normal.Long term antibiotics can cause a host of problems so aren't likely a good treatment for constipation predominate IBS.K.


----------

